# Keeping locusts too warm?



## Leesfs1e (Jan 24, 2011)

I've recently set up a breeding tank and the mat stat has failed on, the temp on the bottom of the tank is getting up to 35+ celsius, i've been reading around and most folks recommend high 20's to 30 degrees, does anybody know how they fare in higher temps? There are egg crates and branches for them to climb away from the heat if they wish to though and the bulb is low wattage and only there really for a day/night cycle. Just wanted to see if i need to get the stat sorted...


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

From my experience, they don't mind higher temps... infact, I think they quite like it... if you want max breeding output, higher temps are good if they can move about to lower temps, but if you just want to keep what you have ticking over in nice health then lower temps would be better, aslong as above 25.

Don't quote me on this, or blame me for any accidents, but I'm sure they'd be happy enough with basking spots over 40, even approaching 50... ofcourse, hydration and likely increased activity would need to be catered for.

In summary, no I wouldn't worry about 35 

I use a heatmat that doesn't cover the floor properly so they can easily move away from high temps to the sides and higher corners... and as all the heat is rising up and out through the 100% net 'lid', humidity is minimal.

I don't actually know about temp regulation within locusts and if they would thermoregulate like snakes and lizards might, or if they're that stupid that they don't think about it (but judging by the way they all huddle next to each other on the heatmat, I'm guessing it's a quantifiable factor (as opposed to just light/food)). I've not had any problems, so I've not had to adjust my practice as yet, therefore the above is just from my knowledge and experience.


----------



## Leesfs1e (Jan 24, 2011)

Great, thanks a lot. I was pondering about their ability to thermoregulate, and like you said, most of them are huddled together pretty much all of the time on top of the heat mat and under the egg crate, yet somehow all the spring greens still keep vanishing...
It is max breeding output i am after, as i have a bottomless pit/african bulllfrog to feed as well as all the horned frogs.


----------



## Leesfs1e (Jan 24, 2011)

Just an FYI, the tank has since been getting to much higher temps, 47 is the highest I have seen. Pretty much all of them are adult now, eating a lot of spring greens. They were in the fourth instar when I put them in 10 days ago. Is that kind of growth typical?


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

If they were just about to hit 5th, it could just be within 'normal' limits. Though, it does seem quick and I wouldn't be surprised if that's down to the increased temps... especially if you've kept on top of the feeding.

Now you know it's hitting 47 I would be careful. Could be ok as from what others say, a heatmat should only get to about 50, which in theory should be safe... though I've never tested this myself and I would be cautious (with the heatmat and the locusts' exposure to sustained high temps).

Hopefully an expert could clarify for you.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

In my experience the hi 30's / low 40's wont harm the adult locusts but the smaller ones may die off.


----------

